# Headlights on UK R34 GTR



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Were they different to JDM?

I need new headlights, Matty is trying to sort them for me, but it seems that the headlights on my UK R34 are different and not originally Xenon. They have an aftermarket HID kit, but I don't know if Middlehurst fitted it or a previous owner.

Does anyone know if they used GTT lights or UK OEM was halogen, or some other set up?

Pics of mine.



























ta


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

They were halogens but any R34 coupe headlights should fit (I assume you're buying a pair?)


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a set if you want


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally R34 GTT were halogen headlights. UK headlights are based on halogen headlight the only difference is the chrome effect.
UK version on the left, JDM version on the right.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I was always under the impression that the UK specification R34 GTRs had Xenon headlamps as standard?! 

Here is a picture of my headlamps (JDM) and they are rather different.










Taken from my thread..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115662-sparkling-silver-time.html

Now what Emil noted the other day makes sense about switching to an aftermarket HID setup with his UK 34GTR..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

UK headlights definitely not as imports. Mine are exactly like yours Clive. You can convert to xenons though.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My headlights are different, as I have the darker Jdm style backing on them, but the same sidelight design as the Jdm one pictured above, it is not the single circle like brother kadir's one. Have a look at my threads and you'll see, sorry cant link it to iPhone
I'll take more pics later, as mine are non xenon though, fitting my hid kit so I'll put pics up then


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks all, very helpful.

Kadir, very cool photo. :thumbsup:

I will talk to the man and see what he can do.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a set of OEM R34 UK spec headlights here if anyone is looking for a set.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

in E.U Countries to register a car with xenon lights it had to have the spraying water to the lights which was not possible to do, and instead the UK cars to be legal to be able to be register they have changed the lights ton halogens, these are the same on my car.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> in E.U Countries to register a car with xenon lights it had to have the spraying water to the lights which was not possible to do, and instead the UK cars to be legal to be able to be register they have changed the lights ton halogens, these are the same on my car.


Never heard of it. Do you have any sources? Maybe its just Sweden that doesent follow that EU law.

My friend registered his S15 with xenon without any problems.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

It's on newer cars, if I am correct.. And must be from factory fitted. And If I am correct only on european models, so not the "imports"


correct me if I am wrong


----------



## GTR-MRSTR (Jul 12, 2013)

i have a r324 and looking for some r34 lights , should i get the factory 1's or aftermarker and if yes to the aftermarket wot 1's ??????? ( please help )


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> It's on newer cars, if I am correct.. And must be from factory fitted. And If I am correct only on european models, so not the "imports"
> 
> 
> correct me if I am wrong


Rule dropped in Netherlands since 1st of April 2012. I passed mine without washers and level adjustments. 

It depends on the country where you live.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Good luck finding aftermarket R34 headlights!


----------



## The Brigand (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been looking into getting some new Xenons as mine are a bit shabby and have seen there are various versions available on the R34. 

I decided to try to get a list of the various R34 lamps fitted, and how to tell them apart. 

So far I have:

ER34: Ichikoh 1600 HCHR-81 – Halogen, no headlamp levelling system, black inside, big indicator
BNR34: Ichikoh 1601 HCHR-82 – Xenon, headlamp levelling system, black inside, small indicator P/Ns: 26025-AA302, 26075-AA302
BNR34 Ichikoh 1618 HCHR-84 – Xenon, no headlamp levelling system, black inside, small indicator P/Ns: 26010-AB125, 26060-AB125
BNR34 UK Spec: Halogen, headlamp levelling system, chrome inside, big indicators
late HR34: HCR-81 - Halogen, no headlamp levelling system, chrome inside, big indicators

Can anyone add to the information? I believe Nissan sell the complete units and also just the housings, it would be good to have all the part numbers listed.

I've just sold my UK Spec lamps - can someone with a UK spec check the ICHIKOH number in the corner of the lamp? I think it is HCHR-81 like the late HR34, but maybe the other number is different what with them having the levelling system.

:lamer:


----------



## The Brigand (Mar 18, 2014)

BNR34 UK-Spec Ichikoh 1600 HCHR-81: Halogen, headlamp levelling system, chrome inside, big indicators 26060-AA329, 26010-AA329

So it seems there are 2 colours of the Ichikoh 1600 HCHR-81 - chrome or black. Then there are those with the levelling motors, at least for the UK-Spec version in chrome; or does anyone have black Halogens with the headlight levelling system too?

One more thanks to a GT-4 owner, basically the same as the Jap Spec Xenons:

EN34 Ichikoh 1601 HCHR-82 – Xenon, headlamp levelling system, black inside, small indicator P/Ns: 26025-AA302, 26075-AA302

I have heard the R34 M-Spec cars did not have the levelling motors - can anyone confirm? Do the V-Spec II cars have them or not? Was there a date when Nissan decided to change over all BNR34 to the units without the motors, or were they maybe an optional extra?

:shy:


----------



## The Brigand (Mar 18, 2014)

This is what the housing looks like for lamps with the levelling system:










The guy who posted the pic didn't know, hence it is marked with question marks.

More than likely the pins are +12V, ground and then a signal, probably a 0-5V controlled by a variable resistor. I will investigate that when I get a chance.


----------

